# Hinge Pin Door Stop exterior



## dws (Feb 16, 2009)

Hope someone can help. I have an exterior door that I need to stop so that it does not knock into my blinds (particularly the valance). I don't want to put a door stop into the floor as it is a nice hardwood floor and the stop might cause accidents. It's in a condo and the condo is about to be rented, so I can't rely on someone pulling down a stop. 

I've tried the hinge pin door stops from the local hardware store, but even with the bushings removed, they don't have enough available interior diameter as the door pin, being an exterior door, has a wide diameter. Has anyone seen a hinge pin door stop that accomodates a really wide pin?

Many thanks for any assistance, Dave


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Can you screw a door stop to the door?


----------



## dws (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes I can but I need the door to stop just a bit over one-half open or I'll start hitting the valance.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Hinge Pin Door Stops can be extremely rough on hinge screws. And exterior doors are very heavy. Is a Door Closer out of the question?


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

As Willie T says, hinge pin stops are very hard on doors and hinges. You could use an overhead stop. Here is a link to Glynn-Johnson's catalog, although other companies make them too. 
http://glynn-johnson.com/pdf/2002_gj_overhead.pdf


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Maintenance 6 said:


> As Willie T says, hinge pin stops are very hard on doors and hinges. You could use an overhead stop. Here is a link to Glynn-Johnson's catalog, although other companies make them too.
> http://glynn-johnson.com/pdf/2002_gj_overhead.pdf


Even better than a bulky door closer like I suggested.


----------

